# Mini Sepent Replacement Glass



## Dietz (16/1/17)

*Serpent Mini 25 replacement Glass*
So who has stock of this in the Edenvale, Benoni, boksburg Area?


----------



## Yiannaki (16/1/17)

Dietz said:


> *Serpent Mini 25*
> So who has stock of this in the Edenvale, Benoni, boksburg Area?



@Frostbite from Atomix has in stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (16/1/17)

We do indeed - https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-25-replacement-glass-tube

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

Great Stuff!! I will see you later today!


----------



## Frostbite (16/1/17)

6PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/1/17)

Really awesome shop!! Thanks for everything!!

I would highly recommend these guys. Very Friendly, Very helpful and they had stock!!! I have to say after my visit there I felt right at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (17/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Really awesome shop!! Thanks for everything!!
> 
> I would highly recommend these guys. Very Friendly, Very helpful and they had stock!!! I have to say after my visit there I felt right at home.



You are welcome back anytime bud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

